# Ligrc hunt tests



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

LIGRC is having its Spring Hunting Tests June 21-23. MH on Friday, JH/SH Saturday and Sunday. Location: Otis Pike Preserve, Long Island, NY.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan's injury has set hum back and so he will not be running these tests - bummer


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan's injury has set hum back and so he will not be running these tests - bummer


That's too bad.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

Kane got his left dew claw injured, the vet said it may take weeks to cure. We regret, but most likely going to miss the test again


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That's too bad. 

Can you tape it and continue training?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

gdg, will you be there Saturday?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I will. You can't miss me.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> gdg, will you be there Saturday?


Are you running Gladys in Senior?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, running Gladys in Senior. I will look for you, how do I not miss you, do you have a gdgli tattoo? LOL

I ran Boomer under both judges separately in the past. One of them set up one of my favorite scenarios of all time, and the other one, in conjunction with dog skool teecher, set up something that really messed Boomer up, but now that I know better, hopefully I could cope better LOL

Can't wait !!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I will be dressed in woodland camo, boonie hat, and very involved.


----------

